# Canon EOS R5 and a new Speedlite appear for certification



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 21, 2020)

> It looks like the Canon EOS R5 has appeared for certification for its 2.4ghz/5ghz Wifi capabilities. The 5ghz specification was part of our original rumoured specifications for the Canon EOS R5.
> The Canon EOS R5 is likely the DS126839 that has appeared for certification.
> Also registered is a new camera accessory, which is likely a Speedlite. We originally thought it would be announced ahead of CP+, but I guess it makes sense to announce it when we get the official Canon EOS R5 announcement.
> The new Speedlite is likely the DS586224 that has appeared for certification.
> *Update:* As others have noted, DS586224 could also be the WFT-9A



Continue reading...


----------



## Bert63 (Feb 22, 2020)

Price? Anyone? I've already started collecting aluminum cans and bottles. At my age I can't sell my bod..


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 22, 2020)

Is 5Ghz for the dual band Wifi integration? It would great if thats the case.


----------



## Jethro (Feb 22, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> At my age I can't sell my bod..


I hear that renting it out is more remunerative than outright sale.


----------



## IcyBergs (Feb 22, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Price? Anyone? I've already started collecting aluminum cans and bottles. At my age I can't sell my bod..



$3899 USD. My best guess.


----------



## Adelino (Feb 22, 2020)

IcyBergs said:


> $3899 USD. My best guess.


Is that an estimate for the poster's body or the camera?


----------



## xanbarksdale (Feb 22, 2020)

IcyBergs said:


> $3899 USD. My best guess.



I’ll take the over. I’m guessing $4500


----------



## dwarven (Feb 22, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Price? Anyone? I've already started collecting aluminum cans and bottles. At my age I can't sell my bod..



3499.99 USD is my guess.


----------



## xanbarksdale (Feb 22, 2020)

dwarven said:


> 3499.99 USD is my guess.



I’d be absolutely shocked if it comes in that low. I’d be really happy...but shocked.


----------



## dwarven (Feb 22, 2020)

xanbarksdale said:


> I’d be absolutely shocked if it comes in that low. I’d be really happy...but shocked.



It's going to compete directly with the a7Riv in a shrinking ILC market. From a business standpoint it wouldn't make a lot of sense to price it significantly higher. Could be $4k max if it uses CFexpress and the 8k video isn't severely gimped in some way. But any higher than that and it's getting into pro body territory. I doubt Canon wants people to consider buying the a9ii instead. They want people to have little doubt in their minds that they should buy the R5 over the a7Riv.


----------



## xanbarksdale (Feb 22, 2020)

dwarven said:


> It's going to compete directly with the a7Riv in a shrinking ILC market. From a business standpoint it wouldn't make a lot of sense to price it significantly higher. Could be $4k max if it uses CFexpress and the 8k video isn't severely gimped in some way. But any higher than that and it's getting into pro body territory.



The video specs aren’t even comparable...the R5 will blow it out of the water.


----------



## dwarven (Feb 22, 2020)

xanbarksdale said:


> The video specs aren’t even comparable...the R5 will blow it out of the water.



I know, I could be completely wrong, but $4500 would be incredibly aggressive pricing considering that Sony has some good options at that price and lower. They'd be pitting the R5 against 3 Sony bodies that all have pretty stellar reviews. But whatever the case may be, I'm assuming a lot of us here will be pre-ordering lol.


----------



## sanj (Feb 22, 2020)

Canon on a roll. It almost seems like they have new management!


----------



## jam05 (Feb 22, 2020)

dwarven said:


> It's going to compete directly with the a7Riv in a shrinking ILC market. From a business standpoint it wouldn't make a lot of sense to price it significantly higher. Could be $4k max if it uses CFexpress and the 8k video isn't severely gimped in some way. But any higher than that and it's getting into pro body territory. I doubt Canon wants people to consider buying the a9ii instead. They want people to have little doubt in their minds that they should buy the R5 over the a7Riv.


Many that own 5Dmk4 and mk3 and slowly transitioning to mirrorless


----------



## TinTin (Feb 22, 2020)

Adelino said:


> Is that an estimate for the poster's body or the camera?


Or the speedlite!


----------



## BillB (Feb 22, 2020)

dwarven said:


> It's going to compete directly with the a7Riv in a shrinking ILC market. From a business standpoint it wouldn't make a lot of sense to price it significantly higher. Could be $4k max if it uses CFexpress and the 8k video isn't severely gimped in some way. But any higher than that and it's getting into pro body territory. I doubt Canon wants people to consider buying the a9ii instead. They want people to have little doubt in their minds that they should buy the R5 over the a7Riv.


One big piece of the puzzle will be the demand for RF glass. If you want to use RF glass, you need an RF camera. It may be that simple.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 22, 2020)

Happy for those who will be getting this camera.


----------



## Trey T (Feb 23, 2020)

Need to see improved 600EX-RTs, smaller more powerful with li-ion


----------



## Bennymiata (Feb 23, 2020)

Trey T said:


> Need to see improved 600EX-RTs, smaller more powerful with li-ion



They should bring one out with a round head like my Godox V1. It gives out a beautiful round light.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 23, 2020)

I just wish Canon would produce a 600ws monolight with Bowen's mount.


----------



## B77 (Feb 23, 2020)

dwarven said:


> It's going to compete directly with the a7Riv in a shrinking ILC market. From a business standpoint it wouldn't make a lot of sense to price it significantly higher. Could be $4k max if it uses CFexpress and the 8k video isn't severely gimped in some way. But any higher than that and it's getting into pro body territory. I doubt Canon wants people to consider buying the a9ii instead. They want people to have little doubt in their minds that they should buy the R5 over the a7Riv.



Let's just say we all want low price but we know Canon is greedy and that they'll price their camera as high as they can. 
BlackMagic Pocket camera is $1.200 and shoots in up to 6K...and we've all seen where Canon priced their 4K 30fps with 1.7 crop...
Honestly, I am just waiting to see what ridiculous prices Canon comes out with and then I am buying something from competition, which has more reasonable prices...


----------



## Kit. (Feb 23, 2020)

B77 said:


> Let's just say we all want low price but we know Canon is greedy and that they'll price their camera as high as they can.


Not all.

I want this camera to be _not cheap_; if I buy it, I want it to serve me for the next decade. But Canon may see it as a means of selling its expensive RF glass (like they do with printers and toner cartridges). Hopefully, that means that Canon will just lower its gross margin expectations on the camera bodies sold. It will be worse if Canon instead tries to produce this camera from cheaper parts.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 23, 2020)

B77 said:


> Let's just say we all want low price but we know Canon is greedy and that they'll price their camera as high as they can.
> BlackMagic Pocket camera is $1.200 and shoots in up to 6K...and we've all seen where Canon priced their 4K 30fps with 1.7 crop...
> Honestly, I am just waiting to see what ridiculous prices Canon comes out with and then I am buying something from competition, which has more reasonable prices...


Greedy is as greedy does. I always wonder who is more greedy. Is it the manufacturer who is a good steward of capital so that the company can provide long term jobs to its employees and a fair return on investment to shareholders? Or is it the consumer who demands everything at the lowest possible cost no matter what the ramifications to the producers or even the environment? I'll have to say that the trophy for being the most greedy lies squarely in the lap of a larger portion of consumers who don't care that one product or another is made by slave labor under oppressive political regimes. Sadly, that sometimes includes myself, but at least I don't try to act pure and blame it on somebody else.


----------



## Bert63 (Feb 23, 2020)

B77 said:


> I am just waiting to see what ridiculous prices Canon comes out with and then I am buying something from competition, which has more reasonable prices...



Why wait? Seeing as you're already convinced Canon's prices will be ridiculous - 'the competition' awaits your patronage.


----------



## DBounce (Feb 23, 2020)

B77 said:


> Let's just say we all want low price but we know Canon is greedy and that they'll price their camera as high as they can.
> BlackMagic Pocket camera is $1.200 and shoots in up to 6K...and we've all seen where Canon priced their 4K 30fps with 1.7 crop...
> Honestly, I am just waiting to see what ridiculous prices Canon comes out with and then I am buying something from competition, which has more reasonable prices...


Blackmagic 6k is S35... cannot shoot stills, garbage AF and has no continuous AF... NONE, no image stabilization at all, no hot shoe, crap battery life, a huge weirdly shaped body, plastic construction, zero weather resistance... ( I could go on) and is priced at $2,500... there is nothing stopping you from getting the Pocket 6K, if that’s your preference. Personally I will happily pay $5k+ for this body if the specs and performance are there. The only reason I didn’t buy the 1DXMK3 was hopes that Canon would release a serious professional body.


----------



## Bert63 (Feb 23, 2020)

DBounce said:


> Blackmagic 6k is S35... cannot shoot stills, garbage AF and has no continuous AF... NONE, no image stabilization at all, no hot shoe, crap battery life, a huge weirdly shaped body, plastic construction, zero weather resistance... ( I could go on) and is priced at $2,500... there is nothing stopping you from getting the Pocket 6K, if that’s your preference. Personally I will happily pay $5k+ for this body if the specs and performance are there. The only reason I didn’t buy the 1DXMK3 was hopes that Canon would release a serious professional body.



I'm hoping for mid $3K range. I bought a thong and I'm taking pole-dancing lessons.


----------



## magarity (Feb 23, 2020)

B77 said:


> Let's just say we all want low price but we know Canon is greedy and that they'll price their camera as high as they can.


Bernie, is that you?
Seriously though, didn't you take even one business class in college? Initial adopters are pretty much depended upon to pay premium pricing to support the tremendous R&D costs that must have gone into the R5.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 23, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> I'm hoping for mid $3K range. I bought a thong and I'm taking pole-dancing lessons.


Oh Berta!


----------



## Jethro (Feb 24, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> I'm hoping for mid $3K range. I bought a thong and I'm taking pole-dancing lessons.


There is a theme to your posts! There might be support for crowd-funding you ...


----------



## Quackator (Feb 24, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I just wish Canon would produce a 600ws monolight with Bowen's mount.



With the Godox X-system and the Godox AD600 Pro in place - why bother?
This market is taken and owned.


----------



## SecureGSM (Feb 24, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> I'm hoping for mid $3K range. I bought a thong and I'm taking pole-dancing lessons.


Actually. Give it till black Monday or Christmas. 1Dx III sells at about 10% under RRP in Australia already. So.. release in July with orders fulfilled in August. Skip Sept, October. Let market and weather to cool down a bit. Place order come Black Friday / cyber Monday  My plan anyway ..


----------



## Cyborx (Feb 24, 2020)

This R5 better be good and razor sharp...
This speedlite better be fast and long lasting on a fantastic li-ion battery. Or Canon will be falling further down the list of pro photographers.. 

And last but not least, and this is the hardest part for the Japanese, make it affordable this time. So don’t make the R5 body a whopping 6000 euro’s and the speedlite 900.


----------



## Cyborx (Feb 24, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Price? Anyone? I've already started collecting aluminum cans and bottles. At my age I can't sell my bod..


Listen carefully, I will say this only once: it will be EXPENSIVE! Like all Canon gear, this too will be HIGHLY overpriced.


----------



## Cyborx (Feb 24, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> I'm hoping for mid $3K range. I bought a thong and I'm taking pole-dancing lessons.


Dream on Bert... and keep dancing. This R5 will be 4900-5900 of course. Canon choose to raise prices even higher, now Sony took a piece of the pie. But that will drive even more people into competition hands I’m affraid. If Canon does not charge reasonable prices I am switching too.


----------



## Cyborx (Feb 24, 2020)

Adelino said:


> Is that an estimate for the poster's body or the camera?


That is the price for the WiFi extender module. The body alone will be 5900. Canon needs cash now competition is ahead and selling more and more camera’s to pro users.


----------



## Cyborx (Feb 24, 2020)

sanj said:


> Canon on a roll. It almost seems like they have new management!


They woke up .. at last...


----------



## Bert63 (Feb 24, 2020)

Cyborx said:


> Dream on Bert... and keep dancing. This R5 will be 4900-5900 of course. Canon choose to raise prices even higher, now Sony took a piece of the pie. But that will drive even more people into competition hands I’m affraid. If Canon does not charge reasonable prices I am switching too.




Me has begun thinking that trolling you might be doing.


----------



## Bert63 (Feb 24, 2020)

Jethro said:


> There is a theme to your posts! There might be support for crowd-funding you ...




As long as preview photos aren't required. I'll be back to can collecting in a hurry.


----------



## bvukich (Feb 24, 2020)

jam05 said:


> Many that own 5Dmk4 and mk3 and slowly transitioning to mirrorless



I bought an R to hopefully replace my 5D4, but it just wasn't enough. I kept both, it is nice having two FF bodies again. If the R5 can replace the 5D4, I think I'll be quite content with the R & R5 combo.


----------



## FramerMCB (Feb 24, 2020)

B77 said:


> Let's just say we all want low price but we know Canon is greedy and that they'll price their camera as high as they can.
> BlackMagic Pocket camera is $1.200 and shoots in up to 6K...and we've all seen where Canon priced their 4K 30fps with 1.7 crop...
> Honestly, I am just waiting to see what ridiculous prices Canon comes out with and then I am buying something from competition, which has more reasonable prices...


Why wait? I recommend you go buy the Competition now, then pat yourself on the back for saving all that dough. Not only that, but you'll be able to use the gear as soon as you get it - more shooting opportunities - especially now that Spring is almost here, at least in the Northern Hemisphere.


----------



## Juangrande (Feb 24, 2020)

Bennymiata said:


> They should bring one out with a round head like my Godox V1. It gives out a beautiful round light.


You mean like ProFoto A1X. They came up with the design.


----------



## Juangrande (Feb 24, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Greedy is as greedy does. I always wonder who is more greedy. Is it the manufacturer who is a good steward of capital so that the company can provide long term jobs to its employees and a fair return on investment to shareholders? Or is it the consumer who demands everything at the lowest possible cost no matter what the ramifications to the producers or even the environment? I'll have to say that the trophy for being the most greedy lies squarely in the lap of a larger portion of consumers who don't care that one product or another is made by slave labor under oppressive political regimes. Sadly, that sometimes includes myself, but at least I don't try to act pure and blame it on somebody else.


Thank you! That’s precisely why I’ll never use Godox gear.


----------



## scyrene (Feb 25, 2020)

Cyborx said:


> Dream on Bert... and keep dancing. This R5 will be 4900-5900 of course. Canon choose to raise prices even higher, now Sony took a piece of the pie. But that will drive even more people into competition hands I’m affraid. If Canon does not charge reasonable prices I am switching too.



Bye then!


----------



## Drcampbellicu (Feb 25, 2020)

Kit. said:


> Not all.
> 
> That’s my hope as well
> I think canon has always been the greatest lens maker
> ...


----------



## joestopper (Feb 26, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Price? Anyone? I've already started collecting aluminum cans and bottles. At my age I can't sell my bod..



How many cans you have so far? Also, check if your living space is big enough to store them all ...


----------



## magarity (Feb 26, 2020)

Maybe the new speedlite is the 470 AI mark ii with wireless added.


----------



## Michael Clark (Feb 27, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> Actually. Give it till black Monday or Christmas. 1Dx III sells at about 10% under RRP in Australia already. So.. release in July with orders fulfilled in August. Skip Sept, October. Let market and weather to cool down a bit. Place order come Black Friday / cyber Monday  My plan anyway ..



Just my opinion, but I think you'll be terribly disappointed.

The demand for the R5 appears to far exceed demand for the 1D X Mark III. I wouldn't be surprised if they're still backordered during the 2020 holiday season. Particularly if Covid-19 keeps parts production shut down in China for very long. The earliest holiday deals for the R5 will be at the end of 2021.


----------



## Jethro (Feb 27, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> Just my opinion, but I think you'll be terribly disappointed.
> 
> The demand for the R5 appears to far exceed demand for the 1D X Mark III. I wouldn't be surprised if they're still backordered during the 2020 holiday season. Particularly if Covid-19 keeps parts production shut down in China for very long. The earliest holiday deals for the R5 will be at the end of 2021.


Of course: all depending upon actual hands-on reviews etc. But, assuming it does anything like what it says it will, it will fly off the shelves faster than Canon's (likely to be stretched) supply chain can make them. In that case, yes - well into 2021.


----------



## unfocused (Feb 27, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> ...Particularly if Covid-19 keeps parts production shut down in China for very long. The earliest holiday deals for the R5 will be at the end of 2021...



That depends. Of course we don't know what impact, if any Covid-19 will have. But, if it does disrupt the supply chain and hurt sales, both manufacturers and dealers will be scrambling to hit their revenue targets and make up for lost sales before the end of the year. The R-5 may not be impacted, but I could see other models and lenses getting discounted.


----------



## SecureGSM (Feb 27, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> Just my opinion, but I think you'll be terribly disappointed.
> 
> The demand for the R5 appears to far exceed demand for the 1D X Mark III. I wouldn't be surprised if they're still backordered during the 2020 holiday season. Particularly if Covid-19 keeps parts production shut down in China for very long. The earliest holiday deals for the R5 will be at the end of 2021.


I know. Was playing a fool it is going to be in a short supply for a loooooong time. I am not selling my 5D IV bodies until then.


----------



## Quackator (Feb 27, 2020)

Juangrande said:


> You mean like ProFoto A1X. They came up with the design.


Actually - no. Round heads have been around for decades since Honeywell first showed it,
and in fact the Godox delivers the light that the Profoto promises - but fails to deliver.

The Profoto has fresnel grooves that are too prominent and deep,
which projects the shape of the linear flash tube onto the subject.

The Godox has finer and better laid out fresnel grooves and thus does
what Profoto can't. From a lighting perspective, the Godox is by far 
the better device.

Oh, and you get four of them for the price of one single Profoto.


----------



## Quackator (Feb 27, 2020)

magarity said:


> Maybe the new speedlite is the 470 AI mark ii with wireless added.


Maybe it isn't a speedlite at all, but a wireless grip like the WFT-E4
that shipped when the 5D MkII was out.

This would add a gigabit ethernet port, which would greatly help
in placing the R5 at the olympics sidelines.


----------



## SecureGSM (Feb 27, 2020)

Quackator said:


> Maybe it isn't a speedlite at all, but a wireless grip like the WFT-E4
> that shipped when the 5D MkII was out.
> 
> This would add a gigabit ethernet port, which would greatly help
> in placing the R5 at the olympics sidelines.


Yeah, that actually may work in this market. Good call indeed.


----------



## sierra201107 (Feb 27, 2020)

Let's face it: Canon can't compete with Sony when it comes to mirrorless and 4K video. The EOS R is certainly great, but it's useless for videographers. So Canon now has to introduce a product that is at least as good as the Sony A7R III if they want to keep their customers. I think the R5 will be expensive, but a price over $3,500 would just not make sense to me. Who would buy that when there are competing products that are just as good and still cost less? I don't think you can justify that with 8K, nobody needs that. According to current knowledge, the R5 can't even do more than the A7 III (apart from 8K), so why the high price expectation? All I want is a mirrorless full frame camera that can shoot 4K without crop factor, at a reasonable price. So Canon better be clever or I'm switching to Sony.


----------



## SecureGSM (Feb 27, 2020)

sierra201107 said:


> Let's face it: Canon can't compete with Sony when it comes to mirrorless and 4K video. The EOS R is certainly great, but it's useless for videographers. So Canon now has to introduce a product that is at least as good as the Sony A7R III if they want to keep their customers. I think the R5 will be expensive, but a price over $3,500 would just not make sense to me. Who would buy that when there are competing products that are just as good and still cost less? I don't think you can justify that with 8K, nobody needs that. According to current knowledge, the R5 can't even do more than the A7 III (apart from 8K), so why the high price expectation? All I want is a mirrorless full frame camera that can shoot 4K without crop factor, at a reasonable price. So Canon better be clever or I'm switching to Sony.


lets face it: according to current knowledge, your post is a pure, undiluted non-sensual drivel. here you have.


----------



## sierra201107 (Feb 27, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> lets face it: according to current knowledge, your post is a pure, undiluted non-sensual drivel. here you have.


Well, I don't agree with that but I respect your opinion. Could you please at least explain why you think I'm wrong? Because I thought this was a respectable community where you can discuss with others on a professional basis. If I wanted to get shit thrown at me I would've commented on 9gag.


----------



## Kit. (Feb 27, 2020)

sierra201107 said:


> Well, I don't agree with that but I respect your opinion. Could you please at least explain why you think I'm wrong? Because I thought this was a respectable community where you can discuss with others on a professional basis. If I wanted to get shit thrown at me I would've commented on 9gag.


Well, you look like a troll, walk like a troll and quack like a troll. What did you expect?


----------



## SecureGSM (Feb 27, 2020)

sierra201107 said:


> Well, I don't agree with that but I respect your opinion. Could you please at least explain why you think I'm wrong? Because I thought this was a respectable community where you can discuss with others on a professional basis. If I wanted to get shit thrown at me I would've commented on 9gag.



++++ Let's face it: Canon can't compete with Sony when it comes to mirrorless and 4K video. 
A.M.: completely wrong. "lets face it" a strong statement but completely unsupported. what exactly I have to face here? 
++++ I think the R5 will be expensive, but a price over $3,500 would just not make sense to me 
A.M.: it makes perfect sense for someone who understands this market. you obviously do not.

+++ Who would buy that when there are competing products that are just as good and still cost less? I don't think you can justify that with 8K, nobody needs that.

A.M: there is so much wrong in this statement and the entire post, that I am seriously doubting that I can direct you to understanding.

++++So Canon better be clever or I'm switching to Sony. 

A.M.: Canon do not care so do I.


----------



## sierra201107 (Feb 27, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> ++++ Let's face it: Canon can't compete with Sony when it comes to mirrorless and 4K video.
> A.M.: completely wrong. "lets face it" a strong statement but completely unsupported. what exactly I have to face here?
> ++++ I think the R5 will be expensive, but a price over $3,500 would just not make sense to me
> A.M.: it makes perfect sense for someone who understands this market. you obviously do not.
> ...


 Look, I just wanted to share my opinion, which is quite unpopular as it seems. I'm far from pro but not a beginner either. I've always focused more on taking pictures rather than comparing specs. I've been shooting with a 70D for the last 6 years and now I'm considering an upgrade. I was just wondering what exactly would justify a price that high. Have you got any enlightment for me?



> completely wrong. "lets face it" a strong statement but completely unsupported. what exactly I have to face here?


Why is that unsupported? The EOS R is the only thing that is comparable to the Sony counterparts I mentioned. But it has a crop at 4K, no IBIS, no dual SD etc. You know all that stuff. When it comes to video, there's no reason to choose the R over a Sony. That's what I meant with Canon can't compete. Now with the R5 they can, specs-wise. But if they make it double the price they push forward into a completely different, smaller target group. They can do that of course, but in that case I think it would make sense to launch a cheaper model (R6?) along with the R5 to cover the needs of those who have a smaller budget.


----------



## justaCanonuser (Feb 27, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Price? Anyone? I've already started collecting aluminum cans and bottles. At my age I can't sell my bod..


He he, I am with you, Bert, maybe we can sell the rare earth and heavy metal elements collected in our bodies over decades to the battery industry  On Monday a guy in my fav camera shop told me he heard rumors going up to 7 k$ for the R5, but he wasn't yet sure. Pretty sure that Canon will want not only a few k$ for 8k vid

Btw, seriously, I am still amazed that they managed to introduce 8k video plus IBIS. This means that they designed a very efficient sensor and found a smart way to cool this sensor, given the weaker heat conduction links that come with IBIS. The new RF 24-105mm F4-7.1 and RF 100-500mm F4.5-7.1 zooms show that Canon trusts the low light performance of their new sensors, which promises a substantially lower noise floor, too. Those zooms start a new dark age of lens design, but they are light and compact, of course. Looks like Canon people really woke up and recognized that Sony is their new rival, no longer Nikon.


----------



## justaCanonuser (Feb 27, 2020)

jam05 said:


> Many that own 5Dmk4 and mk3 and slowly transitioning to mirrorless


In fact, I decided this week to trade in my battered 5D3 with >150 k actuations (still working flawlessly) to get a special discount on a new 5D4. Prices for the aging 5D4 are dropping massively and I decided to still wait a little bit and watch Canon building up their R system. The R5 will be quite expensive, maybe close to the price level of the 1D series I guess, an R6 and a crop R7 are still rumor, the R does not offer enough for a multi purpose workhorse camera how I need it, the only semi-attractive option for me so far would be an additional back-up RP for small and light gear. But that's my personal profile, of course. 

Overall I am very happy that Canon now builds up their R system so fast. Looking in Canon's history, they react typically: they watch new a technology rising, staying conservative for a while, and then they really give it a go. So I think that Canon's bold move in the R system right now is generally good news for all of us who have heavily invested in Canon systems: there's a future, definitely.


----------



## justaCanonuser (Feb 27, 2020)

sierra201107 said:


> Look, I just wanted to share my opinion, which is quite unpopular as it seems. I'm far from pro but not a beginner either. I've always focused more on taking pictures rather than comparing specs. I've been shooting with a 70D for the last 6 years and now I'm considering an upgrade. I was just wondering what exactly would justify a price that high. Have you got any enlightment for me?


Well, you are posting on Canon rumors, so you shouldn't wonder if the "Canon is *******" sort of postings aren't that popular. But I am with you, free speech is important, and I do hope that CR does not go the same way like DPR, where as a Canon user you need to be a masochist if you want to post there - or you just post there sometimes to make fun out of the Pavlov-like reactions of some of those Canon haters there (I prefer to go shooting with a camera instead). I personally would recommend you to wait until the R system is a bit more advanced, it is still new and every new lens and camera is a huge investment for Canon. In fact, compared with Sony in the early years, Canon seem to move fast now, since a lot of lenses and new cameras are announced. 

If you want to upgrade within the APS-C world you were in with the 70D, the M system would be currently your ecosystem anyway - if you want stay with Canon. I know, Canon is a bit slow with M lenses, but there are well working EF-M adapters available. Don't forget, the R5 is a dedicated FF pro tool, and a reliable and useable 8k video feature only will be expensive tech, not speaking about other pro features. The R5 is definitely aimed at Sony's pro cameras such as the A9, which is no bargain, too. Surely Canon will come up with more affordable R cameras, the original R was a just first move to start the RF system.


----------



## Bert63 (Feb 27, 2020)

justaCanonuser said:


> In fact, I decided this week to trade in my battered 5D3 with >150 k actuations (still working flawlessly) to get a special discount on a new 5D4. Prices for the aging 5D4 are dropping massively and I decided to still wait a little bit and watch Canon building up their R system. The R5 will be quite expensive, maybe close to the price level of the 1D series I guess, an R6 and a crop R7 are still rumor, the R does not offer enough for a multi purpose workhorse camera how I need it, the only semi-attractive option for me so far would be an additional back-up RP for small and light gear. But that's my personal profile, of course.
> 
> Overall I am very happy that Canon now builds up their R system so fast. Looking in Canon's history, they react typically: they watch new a technology rising, staying conservative for a while, and then they really give it a go. So I think that Canon's bold move in the R system right now is generally good news for all of us who have heavily invested in Canon systems: there's a future, definitely.




Great post man. I seriously hope that canon gives us poor old retired folks a break on the R5. You'll love the 5D4. Mine has been great!


----------



## magarity (Feb 27, 2020)

Quackator said:


> Maybe it isn't a speedlite at all, but a wireless grip like the WFT-E4
> that shipped when the 5D MkII was out.
> 
> This would add a gigabit ethernet port, which would greatly help
> in placing the R5 at the olympics sidelines.


But the R5 is supposed to have 5Ghz wireless already built in, why would a grip with wifi be needed?


----------



## koenkooi (Feb 27, 2020)

magarity said:


> But the R5 is supposed to have 5Ghz wireless already built in, why would a grip with wifi be needed?



More antennas and/or more powerfull radios. Just like the 1dx3 and it's wifi dongle.


----------



## justaCanonuser (Feb 27, 2020)

xanbarksdale said:


> The video specs aren’t even comparable...the R5 will blow it out of the water.


I agree, but it will also boost sales of new, more powerful computers and latest monitors. So, overall, many industries will be happy about Canon's bold move - despite the fact, that 1080 will stay as a standard for a while, because otherwise the internet would be crashed by 8k streaming.

Pretty sure that Sony will not wait long...


Bert63 said:


> Great post man. I seriously hope that canon gives us poor old retired folks a break on the R5. You'll love the 5D4. Mine has been great!


Well, I am not retired yet (in 10 years maybe) but I am no newbie to life in general and especially to photography  Thanks, I am sure I didn't anything wrong with the 5D4. In fact, I still loved my 5D3 and it was not so easy for me to give mine a go, after so many years. It was the first and only digital camera so far with which I developed a personal link, normally I only fall in love with vintage film cameras, in particular full mechanical ones. I used my 5D3 for nearly every area of photography, including wildlife in rugged areas. It never failed to work. With decent metering, like in the old days of slide film, it could produce great images, despite limited DR and color banding, and get beautiful film like colors out of the camera (I know from our extended Nikon gear that this isn't guaranteed with digital cameras). I wasn't surprised back in 2016 about the Huawei hoax, when they had to admit that the images of their marketing campaign then weren't shot with their smartphones but with a 5D3.


----------



## TAF (Mar 1, 2020)

I'm expecting $3499 for the body alone, $4299 with the RF 24-105 F4L

I'm hoping for lower, of course. Just not expecting it.


----------



## TAF (Mar 1, 2020)

Cyborx said:


> That is the price for the WiFi extender module. The body alone will be 5900. Canon needs cash now competition is ahead and selling more and more camera’s to pro users.



In as much as "pro users" are but a small percentage of their business, I suspect that they will be aiming for the top end consumer market (more volume and hence more money).

See my previous post for my estimate on pricing.


----------



## Michael Clark (Mar 3, 2020)

magarity said:


> But the R5 is supposed to have 5Ghz wireless already built in, why would a grip with wifi be needed?



For the original commenter, the wired gigabit ethernet was the key capability.



koenkooi said:


> More antennas and/or more powerfull radios. Just like the 1dx3 and it's wifi dongle.


----------



## sierra201107 (Jul 10, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> ++++ I think the R5 will be expensive, but a price over $3,500 would just not make sense to me
> A.M.: it makes perfect sense for someone who understands this market. you obviously do not.



So... 3'899 USD. My guess wasn't so bad for someone who "doesn't understand the market", eh? Turns out you don't need to be an expert in a particular market, basic understanding of marketing & supply and demand is quite enough.


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 10, 2020)

sierra201107 said:


> So... 3'899 USD. My guess wasn't so bad for someone who "doesn't understand the market", eh? Turns out you don't need to be an expert in a particular market, basic understanding of marketing & supply and demand is quite enough.


you said that anything over $3,500.00 would not make sense to you. are you trying to say now: I was wrong. The price mark is much higher than I was initially expecting... apologies for being childish..." Is that correct?


----------

